#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Видео. Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Здравый смысл, философия, реализация (2013)

## Михаил_

C 19 по 22 июня 2013г. в Москве известный буддийский учитель Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче прочитал цикл лекций "Здравый смысл, философия, реализация", в которых поделился с российскими буддистами учениями сутры, тантры и дзогчена. Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче уже много лет передает Учение Будды по всему миру западным ученикам, кроме этого в Непале и Тибете он является настоятелем нескольких монастырей и держателем духовной линии учений "Чоклинг Терсар" принятой от своего отца Ургьена Тулку Ринпоче.

Подробнее об учителе и его центрах в России и Украине: rangjungyeshe.ru

Перевод на русский язык: Александр Нариньяни
Видео: Роман Сухоставский
подробнее на savetibet.ru

_Насыщенная, исключительно сущностная, добрая, и как никогда, актуальная лекция. И так мало просмотров за 5 лет._








Семинар в Непале 2018

----------

Anthony (28.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2018), Шварц (30.10.2018)

----------


## Михаил_



----------

Anthony (28.10.2018), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2018), Шварц (30.10.2018)

----------

